# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  profesor para curso

## pableton

Estoy buscando a alguien que tenga ganas y sepa para dar un curso de iniciación a la magia. Serían 5 clases de 2 horas para residentes de un colegio mayor. Me lo han ofrecido a mí pero me veo poco capacitado y tengo problemas de tiempo. Sería entre Octubre-Noviembre.

La pasta es 70 € por clase.

----------


## MaxVerdié

¿Dónde es esto?

----------


## pableton

Perdonad, pero creo que tengo al profesor. De todas maneras, si queréis darme vuestra  referencias, aún no está cerrado.

----------


## Chani

Hola, me gustaría dar alguna clase, de todas formas yo llevo tres años dando clases de magia en San Fernando de Henares, si quieres algo de mi visita mi página web: Intro y conoce mi magia

----------

